# Icelandic: Every X Ys



## KarenRei

Ég er með spurningar um hvernig að segja "Every X Ys" á íslensku - t.d. "every day", "every five minutes", o.fl.

Ef ég skil rétt, maður segir "Every X Ys" (þar sem X er töluorö og Y er tími-nafnorð) sem eitt af þessum fjörum möguleikum:

 1) "á (eignarfall-töluorð (>= 2)) (eignarfall-tími-nafnorð) fresti" - t.d., "á tveggja ára fresti"
 2) "með (eignarfall-töluorð (>= 2)) (eignarfall-tími-nafnorð) millibili" - t.d., "með þriðja mánaða millibili"
 3) ("fyrir" eða "á"/"í" eða  þolfall-raðtala (>= 2) ) (hvern/hverja/hvert) (þolfall-tími-nafnorð  eða sinn eða skipti) - t.d., "í hvert skipti", "annan hvern dag", o.fl.
 4) ("með" eða "eftir" eða  "á"/"í" eða þágufall-raðtala (>= 2) ) (hverjum/hverri/hverju)  (þágufall-tími-nafnorð eða sinn) - t.d., "eftir hverri mínútu", "hverjum  klukkutíma", o.fl.

Ekki satt?  

Nú, til að vera viss (ég notaði google til að reikna notkunina út):

 1) "hvert skipti" er rétt en "hverju skipti" er alltaf rangt, er það ekki?
 2) Varðandi "í/á": Það er alltaf: "á hverju ári", "í hverju sinni"  (nema "sem við á hverju sinni" - hvað þýðir þetta?), "á hverri sekúndu",  "á hverri mínútu", "á hverri mínútu", "á hverri klúkkustund", "í hvert  skipti", "í hvert sinn", "á hvert ár", "á hverja klukkustund", "á hvern  dag", og "á hvern mánuð", er það ekki?
 3) Varðandi "í/á": Það er yfirleitt en ekki alltaf: "á hverjum  klukkutíma", "á hverjum degi", "í hverjum mánúði", "á hverja mínútu".   Af hverju ekki alltaf?  Hvað er munurinn?
 4) Varðandi "í/á": Það er sjáldan "í hverja sekúndu" eða "á hverja sekúndu", bara "hverja sekúndu" - er það ekki?
5) Þegar að nota "fresti", er það alltaf "á X Y fresti", aldrei "í" eða eitthvað annað?
 6) Þegar að nota "millibili", er það alltaf "með X Y millibili", aldrei eitthvað annað?
7) Hver er munurinn á milli hvers háttar að segja 'Every X Ys'?

Takk fyrirfram!


----------



## Alxmrphi

Af hverju *>=2* með _fresti_?

Ég hélt það væri í lagi að segja *eins árs fresti*.
Hmm.


----------



## KarenRei

Hmmm... Kannski væri betur að skrifa þetta á ensku  

---
I have questions about how to say "Every X Ys" in Icelandic - e.g., "every day", "every five minutes", etc.

If I understand correctly, one says "Every X Ys" (where as X is a counting number and Y is a time-noun) as one of these four possibilities:

1) "á (genitive-counting number (>= 2) (genitive-time-noun) fresti" - e.g., "á tveggja ára fresti"
2) "með (genitive-counting number (>= 2) (genitive-time-noun) millibili" - e.g., "með þriðja mánaða millibili"
 3) ("fyrir" or "á"/"í" or accusative-ordinal number  (>= 2) )  (hvern/hverja/hvert) (accusative-time-noun or sinn or skipti) - e.g.,  "í hvert skipti", "annan hvern dag", etc.
 4) ("með" or "eftir" or  "á"/"í" or dative-ordinal number (>= 2) )  (hverjum/hverri/hverju)  (dative-time-noun or sinn) - e.g., "eftir  hverri mínútu", "hverjum  klukkutíma", etc.

Correct?

Now, to be sure (I used google to figure out usage):

 1) "hvert skipti" is correct but "hverju skipti" is always wrong, right?
 2) Concerning "í/á": It's always: "á hverju ári", "í hverju sinni"   (except "sem við á hverju sinni" - what does that mean?), "á hverri sekúndu",   "á hverri mínútu", "á hverri mínútu", "á hverri klúkkustund", "í hvert   skipti", "í hvert sinn", "á hvert ár", "á hverja klukkustund", "á  hvern  dag", and "á hvern mánuð", right?
 3) Concerning "í/á": It's usually but not always: "á hverjum   klukkutíma", "á hverjum degi", "í hverjum mánúði", "á hverja mínútu". Why not always? What's the difference?
 4) Concerning "í/á": It's rarely "í hverja sekúndu" or "á hverja sekúndu", just "hverja sekúndu" - right?
5) When using "fresti", is it always "á X Y fresti", never "í" or something else?
 6) When using "millibili", is it always "með X Y millibili", never something else?
7) What's the difference between the different ways to say 'Every X Ys'?

Thanks in advance!
---

Er þetta auðveldara að skilja?  Það eru margar leiðir að segja 'Every X Ys' á íslensku** og ég er að reyna að læra munina, hvaða leiðir taka "á" og hvaða taka "í", o.fl.

Alxmrphi: "Af hverju *>=2* með _fresti_?"

Vegna þess að ég hélt að það sé ekki rétt að segja, t.d., "á eins árs fresti".  Á ensku er það svolítið skrýtið að segja "with one year interval"; maður segir bara "every year" (eins og "á hverju ári")


**: Dæmi:

á hverja klukkustund
í hvert  skipti
á hverju ári
annan hvern dag
í öðrum hverjum mánuði
fyrir hvert ár
fyrir hverja mínútu
með hverri mínutu
með hverjum tíma
á fjögurra ára fresti
á 12 tíma fresti
á hálftíma fresti
með þriðja mánaða millibili
með nokkura klukutíma millibili

o.fl, o.fl...


----------



## Merkurius

1) "á (eignarfall-töluorð (>= *1*)) (eignarfall-tími-nafnorð) fresti" - t.d., "á tveggja ára fresti"  (*Sbr. á eins árs fresti... förum við til útlanda, höldum við jólin)*
 2) "með (eignarfall-töluorð (>= *1*)) (eignarfall-tími-nafnorð) millibili" - t.d., "með *ÞRIGGJA* mánaða millibili"   -> *Með eins mánaðar millibili.*
 3) ("fyrir" eða "á"/"í" eða  þolfall-raðtala (>= 2) )  (hvern/hverja/hvert) (þolfall-tími-nafnorð  eða sinn eða skipti) - t.d.,  "í hvert skipti", "annan hvern dag", o.fl. 
 4) ("með" eða "eftir" eða  "á"/"í" eða þágufall-raðtala (>= 2) )  (hverjum/hverri/hverju)  (þágufall-tími-nafnorð eða sinn) - t.d., "eftir *HVERJA* mínútu", "*á *hverjum  klukkutíma",...
*ATHUGA! hver/hvern/hvert.... beygist MEÐ nafnorðinu.
SBR.
nf. hver klukkustund
þf. hverja klukkustund
þgf. hverri klukkustund
þf. hverrar klukkustundar.
*


----------



## Merkurius

1) "hvert skipti" er rétt en "hverju skipti" er alltaf rangt, er það ekki? 
*Hér er ekki hægt að segja rétt eða rangt* *því við erum að ræða um fallbeygingu. Það fer svo eftir samhenginu hvaða beygingu við notum.
-> nf. Hvert skipti - þf. hvert skipti - þgf. hverju skipti - ef. hvers skiptis.*
 2) Varðandi "í/á": Það er alltaf: "á hverju ári", "í hverju sinni"   (nema "sem við á hverju sinni" - hvað þýðir þetta?), "á hverri sekúndu",   "á hverri mínútu", "á hverri mínútu", "á hverri klúkkustund", "í hvert   skipti", "í hvert sinn", "á hvert ár", "á hverja klukkustund", "á  hvern  dag", og "á hvern mánuð", er það ekki?
*sem við á hverju sinni -> which is relevant each time. Við verðum að nota þetta þar SEM það Á VIÐ HVERJU SINNI. *
 3) Varðandi "í/á": Það er yfirleitt en ekki alltaf: "á hverjum   klukkutíma", "á hverjum degi", "í hverjum mán*u*ði", "á hverja mínútu".    Af hverju ekki alltaf? *Hver* er munurinn?
----> *Skil ekki alveg hvað þú ert að meina hér.*
 4) Varðandi "í/á": Það er sj*a*ldan "í hverja sekúndu" eða "á hverja sekúndu", bara "hverja sekúndu" - er það ekki?
*Ég hleyp 3m á sekúndu. Núna get ég bara hugsað um dæmi í þf. t.d. hjartað slær 3x á hverri sekúndu. *
5) Þegar að nota "fresti", er það alltaf "á X Y fresti", aldrei "í" eða eitthvað annað?
*Nei, þú getur ekki sagt -> í tveggja mánaða fresti *
 6) Þegar að nota "millibili", er það alltaf "með X Y millibili", aldrei eitthvað annað?
*Mér dettur allavega ekki neitt annað í hug.*
7) Hver er munurinn á milli hvers háttar að segja 'Every X Ys'?
*Oftast felst það í merkingunni. En þess ber að gæta að ekkert tungumál er hægt að læra sem ákveðnar reglur með ákveðnum undirliðum. Það verða alltaf einhverjar undantekningar og einhver frávik. En þetta er svo stór spurning að ég get ekki svarað henni. Þetta er eitthvað sem kemur með tímanum og bráðum muntu fá tilfinningu fyrir þessu öllu saman!! *


----------



## KarenRei

Taaaaaaaak!   Ég er mikið að læra að vísu.   

1) "Hverju skipti" er í gildi á íslensku?  Fáir segja það:

https://www.google.is/#hl=en&sclien...8236dafbaacf5e&bpcl=35277026&biw=1600&bih=657

Margir segja "Hvert skipti"...

https://www.google.is/#hl=en&sclien...8236dafbaacf5e&bpcl=35277026&biw=1600&bih=657

... og "Hverju sinni":

https://www.google.is/#hl=en&sclien...8236dafbaacf5e&bpcl=35277026&biw=1600&bih=657

2) " Við verðum að nota þetta þar SEM það Á VIÐ HVERJU SINNI. " - "það á við hverju sinni" er mjög sjaldgæft á Google - bara 4 síður:

https://www.google.is/#hl=en&sclien...8236dafbaacf5e&bpcl=35277026&biw=1600&bih=657

"sem við á hverju sinni" er mjög algengt: 

https://www.google.is/#hl=en&sclien...8236dafbaacf5e&bpcl=35277026&biw=1600&bih=657

3) Að nota Google:
 * „í hverjum tíma“: 109.000; „á hverjum tíma“: 1.700.000
 * „í hverjum degi“: 145.000; „á hverjum degi“: 4.700.000
 * „í hverjum mánuði“: 635.000; „á hverjum mánuði“: 155.000
 *  „í hverja mínútu“: 1.120; „á hverja mínútu“: 3.740

Af hverju er það ekki alltaf annaðhvort, t.d., „í hverjum mánuði“ eða „á hverjum mánuði“?

7) Takk, skil þetta.  Var bara forvitin um hvort það var stór munur á, t.d., „á fimm mánuða fresti“ og „með fimm mánða millibili“.  Ef ég þarf bara að læra með því að tala... þá það verður bara að hafa það!


----------



## Alxmrphi

Thought for food:

How would you explain the fact that "_catched_" has 2.7 million hits on Google? Anyone using Google as you are (which is an amazing tool if used correctly) would be tempted to flat out refuse to believe any English teacher's assertion that _catched_ is not the past participle of _catch_, but it should be _caught_. There will always be a bit of a mismatch between Google's statistical quantatitive data and personal qualitative data in the form of advice in books or on educational forums like this. Not everyone speaks perfectly and the teachers of Icelandic complain just as much as teachers of English in how people don't seem to get a good grasp on their native language. These are statistically-speaking the younger generations who flood the net with all this type of usage. 

In a perfect world I'd love there to be no exceptions, but speaking out of personal experience you can drive yourself mad by judging answers by what Google seems to purport.
If you want to do this sort of statistical stuff then you're much better using a corpus of proper Icelandic which can show you better standards of data:



Nefnimynd
 Orðmynd
tilvik*leitarorð*tilvik*leitarorð*390*á hver dagur*356*á hverjum degi*8*með hver dagur*34*Á hverjum degi*2*nærri hver dagur*8*með hverjum degi*1*af hver dagur*1*af hverjum degi*1*móti hver dagur*1*móti hverjum degi*1*að hver dagur*1*nærri hverjum degi*

1*nær hverjum degi*

1*að hverjum degi*


Which shows you 96.7% of usages of "PREPOSITION" + _hverjum _+ _degi_ are with *á* and none with *í*.
A lot of those other examples in those searches you posted are due to the case-governed prepositions and the contexts before them, like many with _að_ when you said _með_.

It happens so much more in English and it drives many people insane when reams of Google results are given as evidence for something for which dozens have natives have stated it is wrong so I'm used to completely detaching myself away from Google when it comes to stuff like this. It's good to be aware of but it shouldn't be the backbone of how work out what is _*correct*_ ('most used' - yes ).

Anyway, I mean this only as the best-intended advice to progress in a better way!


----------



## KarenRei

Ég er ekki að segja að hann sé rangur - alls ekki!  Ég vil bara vita hvort margir eru að ruglast eða hvort það er öðruvísi notkun.  Það er mikilvægt að vita!    Til dæmis, bæði „í dag“ og „á dag“ eru í gildi en vissulega þýða þau ekki það sama!

Það er auðvelt að segja, „Ekki nota Google“ en það er betra en ekkert.     Út af forvitni... hvernig fannst þú þetta safn?  Sérstaklega er ég með áhuga á „í hverjum mánuði“ að því að það er algengara á Google en „á hverjum mánuði“; hins vegar nota  flest svona orðtök „á“.  Ég giska á að það sé rétt að segja „á hverjum mánuði“.


----------



## Alxmrphi

> Út af forvitni... hvernig fannst þú þetta safn?



Málheildin (e. the corpus) finnst hér.



> Ég giska á að það sé rétt að segja „á hverjum mánuði“.



Ekki „réttasta“ að sögn málheildinni 
(86% tilvikanna hafa* í *;  bara 10% nota *á* og 4% eitthvað annað)



> Sérstaklega *er* ég *með* áhuga á „í hverjum mánuði“



_Áhugi_ er ekki áþreifanlegur. Það er hugmyndaheiti og þá ættirðu að nota „_að hafa_“ (_að hafa áhuga á_....) *


> Til dæmis, bæði „í dag“ og „á dag“ eru í gildi en vissulega þýða þau ekki það sama!


'_Mikki rétt!_' 

Edit: There are exceptions to this rule (i.e. _vera með spurningu_ and _hafa ofnæmi fyrir alongside __vera með __ofnæmi fyrir_)
It's a well known and taught rule however and holds for the almost vast majority of things.


----------



## KarenRei

... og eiga erfitt, eiga auðvelt, með hausverk, eiga kost, með hátt kólesterol, eiga frí, með hugmynd, með réttindi, með ábyrgð, eiga von....     Ég fíla ekki þessa reglu.  

Takk fyrir að benda á Málheildin!


----------

